# Jasmine



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This big girl is due January 13th also. She is huge but I hope she only has twins. I am not a huge fan of anything more then twins and she is not good at raising more then 2, even tho she has plenty of milk for more. I want a keeper doe out of her as well. She is bred to my old buck status update who is a status quo grandson.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Exciting! I have one due on the 10th...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely big girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like we will have a race victoria.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Nancy she is 8 this spring so I want a doe out of her to keep.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's pretty, hope you get a girl from her. I like the buck a lot too!
All these boer baby waiting threads are making me impatient.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks she has a special place in my herd. She is the only doe I have from my original herd. I have bought some kids a out of the does I sold but I like having her back. She is never going to leave again.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> Thanks Nancy she is 8 this spring so I want a doe out of her to keep.


Wow, that is so cool. I love it when does are able to keep producing for so many years.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is still in really good shape I think she still has some years to go. But just in case I would like to get a keeper doe from her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How cool you were able to get her back!!! Your going to be one busy guy here In a few weeks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I will but it will be nice to get it done in 1 week


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Now this picture is of jasmine e with her triplets in 2012 which is the last kidding she had with me before I sold her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My fat jazz is getting down to a healthy weight so she shouldn't have problems kidding soon. I can't wait to see her kids.















She is mostly babies now and not as much fat. Praying for twins but I have a bad feeling it is triplets again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! It's getting closer to seeing her pretty kids. Your not a triplet fan either?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well at least not with her. She is the only one I have ever had triplets with and she is not good at alternating them. They almost ripped off her teats. It was a mess.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's how almost all mine are too  I just don't deal with it any more and pull one


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's looking good!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks great! Excited to see your new TWINS!!!!! (positive thinking never hurts). Mine aren't due until end of Jan/Feb so living out my baby fix through you. Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jasmine sure is a good milker her udder is really starting to fill up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is progressing well. She has the biggest udder of the 4 so far.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her ligs are very low tonight. Last time she kidded for me she did it during breakfast. She even kept eating while pushing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like her udder is filling nicely.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is another shot. It's really coming in. It doesn't get hard it just looks like a big ball if I remember right. It has been 3 years since I have had her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My goodness I wonder if she's gonna hold out that long lol good thing she's filling up well because I think your right on triplets!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Only another 6-10 days till she pops hopefully.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks great! I sure can't wait to see what she is hiding in there!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Meeee either I am pretty excited


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No don't be excited she will wait the 10 days. Just tell her you don't care


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol she is due in 9 days she she probably will go a day over. Mine normally do. Her and puzzle are due the same day.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably! I've been keeping track of my goats the last few years and the ones with trips used to go a day or so early but then I guess they figured out that I'm onto them and now they go over. Last year I had one a week over!! Just don't tell her about that kind of crap. My brother swear it depends on how well one feeds, which does make sense I was kinda clueless on how to feed at first so maybe that's why they went early at first


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So since you feed better they go later? If that's the case she is off grain and has to forage the field of almost no grass. Hahaha just kidding I am pretty sure she would kill me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yeah she probably wouldn't be overly happy and we are talking goats so she would probably keep those suckers for 7 extra days just to show you who really is the boss


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahaha I know right


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There is nothing more frustrating than a goat that goes over her due date lol, the anticipation is bad enough, but then checking on them turns into a marathon :laugh:
I remember a couple of years ago Wysteria went 5 days overdue, and I was about to lose my mind!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh she better not go that far over


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is dropping and looking miserable I am glad I moved them all this morning. Her udder is bigger so maybe she will go early this year. But with my luck she will go late. She has a week till her second due date and 2 days till her first due date.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Poor old girl is moving slower and slower she is ready to get those kids out so I can't wait till she goes. She is due in 3 days.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> There is nothing more frustrating than a goat that goes over her due date lol, the anticipation is bad enough, but then checking on them turns into a marathon :laugh:
> I remember a couple of years ago Wysteria went 5 days overdue, and I was about to lose my mind!


Those are the worst!
I had a doe go 156, I nearly went crazy!:hair:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just came home to check the girls and I have 3 firm udders.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh boy, you're going to be busy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it is blowing snow so I guess that seems about right.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

That happened to me yesterday!! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I'd say you will be busy!
How is your weather other than the snow? Will you be getting a warm up the next couple of days? It's supposed to be 52 tomorrow, and 48 on Fri before getting nasty again for the weekend and early next week. We need December weather to come back!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We are warming up until sunday. Surprisingly Noone kidded last night. Maybe they want the warm weather also.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is in early labor and trying to steal puzzles buck kid from the other side of the gate. Puzzle is not happy. I hope she goes soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh funny mama! But poor Puzzle, I'd be upset too! I can't wait to see what Jasmine gives you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

1 huge buckling. I am kind of shocked that's it.







he is for sure the biggest kid in the barn


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the kids! He's cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

how much does he weigh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No way! I thought she would have the most.  Congrats!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow he definitely looks huge!! You sure got the boys too, I hope that they make great wether's! I still can't believe she only had one, wow!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know it. Well I found my scale he was 11 pounds 2 ounces.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a big boy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is huge


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, he looks NICE! I love how long he is, and how thick his front end looks! He's going to make someone a nice buck or a very nice market wether! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I think he is awesome


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

His legs are so long and he is so big he still needs a few days till he can run. From the other does before I let them all together.


----------

